# My new tank!!!



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, it's finally here - my 50gal Oceanic...one of the last of its kind, sadly. There are only a handful of these left floating around the US. Most of them are in bundles, too, so unless you need the stand/canopy/light package, you're going to be waiting a while to get one of these. It's taken well over a month to get this one. It all started when I saw a 37gal Oceanic on clearance at a Petsmart and loved the dimensions but not the stand. So I made up my mind to get the 50gal and a Perfecto stand that matches the decor of my bedroom perfectly. I went to my cousin and he explained to me what has happened on the business (chaos) end with Oceanic and AGA. He said it was going to be tough. I told him I wasn't in a hurry. A week or so later, he located one and instructed his distributor to send it to them. The distributor calls back a week later to tell him somebody broke the tank as it was sitting in their warehouse and there was no chance of getting another one in. I was pissed, especially after hearing the likelihood of Oceanic ever making this tank again is slim. Disappointed but not discouraged, I agreed to go ahead and buy the Perfecto stand and take my chances trying to find another tank to fit it. As luck would have it, ADA makes a 75cm tank that would fit it perfectly...for $300 ($200 for the tank, $300 for shipping.) I decided I would save up my money and get the ADA. This past Thursday my cousin calls me as I'm getting ready for work, and guess what? A 50gal Oceanic in black trim magically showed up on their newest shipment!!! Go figure...the fish industry is so f'in screwy...

Anyways, I'll stop gabbing so you can look at some pictures. It's a beauty and the possiblities for aquascaping are almost limitless. There is so much potential in this tank, it's not funny. I only hope I can live up to the challenge.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

That is tight!!!

I know whatever you come up with for this tank will be hot. I have faith in your skills!!

Plus there is a sweet guitar in next too it.

jB


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

First 'scape is going to be an iwagumi-style mound with zebra rocks, HC, taiwan moss, dwarf riccia, blyxa japonica, and rotala sp. I might even keep the rotala out for a while until the HC fills in everywhere. I'm really looking forward to getting this tank up because it's going to be like "my showcase" instead of "my holding tank for a million plants" like my 85gal has become. There might even be some AGA contest potential here...I can only hope!

Here's the equipment I'll be using:
Coralife Aqualight Pro HQI (150W MH + 2x65W PC)
Eheim Ecco filter
5lbs or 10lbs CO2
Milwaukee regulator and controller
Reactor 1000
Substrate Heater
Lily Pipes (from somebody)

The only problem I'm having is what to do about the substrate heater. I would really like to use one but I have no idea where to get one. Any suggestions?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like that would be fun! Nice setup. As far as a substrate heater here is link to on 15 Watt Heating Cable - Pet Solutions

Another as well Hydor Hydrokable Heating System-75 Watt at Big Al's Online

Also a redsea one Red Sea Root Therm 160 Heating Cable at Big Al's Online

Although I have never heard that is really needed, for that kind of money I personaly would just do an inline heater. Keep us posted for sure


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Check at All About Pets. I think I saw some substrate heaters there. 513-779-1970


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice setup Erik?

I have to ask...why are a substrate heater? Why not use an external Hydor heater?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

My house stays in the 70-75* range consistently, so keeping the temp up isn't really important. I want to have something to have something that circulates water and nutrients through the substrate. My only concern is not being able to hide or detatch the cable when taking photos...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Do you think a heating cable will really make that much of a difference? I am just curious and have always considered them to be a very good way to get us aquarists to part with our money  I must admit that I would try them if I were setting up a new tank and could find them for a decent (read very cheap) price just to see if I notice any difference.

Cosindering the cost of substrate heting cables, I would put my money into one of the Eheim's with the integrated heater or an inline Hydor. Since you want to use the Lilly Pipes in the tank, either of these option would definately keep the visible hardware to a minimum.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I removed the top frame last night. I'll post pictures and describe the process when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## diepvan (Aug 31, 2006)

wow you took of the top frame i would like to see that picture


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

here's some pictures. i called my cousin at Monfort Aquarium today and he was very happy to hear how easily it came off. there was actually very little silicone holding the frame on as it is not a structural element to the tank. most of the silicone was applied under the inside lip so seal it. i started the first cut with a bare hacksaw blade, then switched to the skill saw with a fine tooth, low kerf blade. it was a bit slow going but pretty easy overall. was little silicone was left was scraped off with a fresh razor blade. all i have to do now is get a couple grinding/polishing attachments for the good 'ol dremel to clean up the glass on the top edge - it's a bit rough.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> I removed the top frame last night. I'll post pictures and describe the process when I get home from work tonight.


You might consider siliconing a strip of glass at the top of the tank in the middle to prevent any bowing. Those rims are not just for looks, they are meant to be an integral part of the structure.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

the oceanic frame was mitered at the edges and, as i stated before, are held in place by a very small amount silicone. they are pretty flimsy since the majority of the silicone is on the inside edge. you can flex them around by hand a great deal, which you can't do with other tanks. if it was a solid one-piece frame, of course i wouldn't remove the frame because those are important to the strength of the tank. if this wasn't an oceanic, i wouldn't have done it but there was really nothing that said i couldn't/shouldn't, except finding the time and drive to actually get it done.


----------



## diepvan (Aug 31, 2006)

look good. hope there is very little bowing on your tank. did you test it ?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

No testing as of yet, though I suppose I could do that right away. I'm going to grind and polish the edges tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Fascinating! Didn't a little voice in the back of your head keep telling you "It's a mistake, it's a mistake, it's a mistake....."? This just proves that some have more courage than others.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

hoppycalif said:


> Fascinating! Didn't a little voice in the back of your head keep telling you "It's a mistake, it's a mistake, it's a mistake....."? This just proves that some have more courage than others.


Haha, thanks Hop. As I was reading you post, I got to the "some have more courage..." and before I even finished reading the sentence I thought, "more courage than common sense." It's a good thing you said "than others."  I wouldn't call it courage, though - it's more knowledge than anything else. I knew it wasn't a mistake. I was hesitant and curious at first, but after talking it over for several weeks with my cousin, through the entire process of him trying to get this tank into his store, he explained to me the hows and whys of removing the top frame. Even before we had decided what tank to get I asked him about it and with little hesitation, he said, "We'll have to see if it's solid or if the corners are mitered." If there was even the slightest bit of doubt in his mind this wouldn't work, he would have told me not to do it. His only worry was that it would get a little too involved, but I told him it only took a couple hours and he was thrilled.

Really, the only voice I heard in my head was the one that kept saying, "I can't believe you forgot the safety glasses!" Cutting the plastic wasn't a big deal but I will certainly have a mask and glasses when grinding and polishing the glass.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> the oceanic frame was mitered at the edges and, as i stated before, are held in place by a very small amount silicone. they are pretty flimsy since the majority of the silicone is on the inside edge. you can flex them around by hand a great deal, which you can't do with other tanks. if it was a solid one-piece frame, of course i wouldn't remove the frame because those are important to the strength of the tank. if this wasn't an oceanic, i wouldn't have done it but there was really nothing that said i couldn't/shouldn't, except finding the time and drive to actually get it done.


This is true. It still makes me nervous though.


----------



## diepvan (Aug 31, 2006)

any update on your tank?


----------

